# Sirius Install - VW Monsoon w/cd changer - How to direct connect to AUX?



## SobeSk8Chick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have the Sirius Starmate unit. It is currently connecting to my 2004 VW New Beetle Convertible by the FM tuner. I would like to directly connect the Sirius to the factory Monsoon head unit. There is a factory in armrest 6cd changer installed. Can I remove the changer and use the plug in the armrest? Is there some other way I can direct connect? Perhaps with an adapter? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Sirius Install - VW Monsoon w/cd changer - How to direct connect to AUX? (SobeSk8Chick)*

if you want to remove the CD changer in the armrest you can use this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
the PIE unit will directly import the audio from your radio and power your radio, you'll just need to run your antenna wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:00 PM 2-6-2008_


----------

